# Any way to get Dishonline on my TV?



## lbeck (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a 722 and just installed ethernet. One of my primary objectives was to watch dishonline programming like what is available here. I now have new programming available through the Internet connection, but not dishonline. Is there a way to access dishonline on my TV?

I notice that the URL http://beta.dishonline.com/ has beta in the title. Does that mean that it is still under development and maybe at some point it will be available to watch on TV rather than to have the family gather around my laptop?


----------



## emathis (Mar 19, 2003)

There are a number of ways to get what's on your laptop to your TV. I am using the new Veebeam HD (veebeam.com).


----------



## jamullian (May 7, 2004)

lbeck said:


> Is there a way to access dishonline on my TV?


The best way SHOULD be GoogleTV (see http://www.dishnetwork.com/googletv)

BUT it turns out DishOnline is really Hulu, and Hulu are blocking GoogleTV ...


----------



## vampirefish (Oct 19, 2004)

jamullian said:


> The best way SHOULD be GoogleTV (see http://www.dishnetwork.com/googletv)
> 
> BUT it turns out DishOnline is really Hulu, and Hulu are blocking GoogleTV ...


HA HA!!! If I had money to burn I'd get the Revue box and have fun with GoogleTV but things are still just too new. Hulu and the cable companies are fighting Google... it will be interesting to see what happens.... whatever it is, it won't be free!


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

If your laptop has an S-video out, connect it to the tv. If not, you can use a PC-to-TV converter box and use the RGB out, converted to analog video, an plug into the tv. And don't forget to connect an audio cable too, use an RCA-to-mini cable from the headphone out jack, to your tv audio input. You may also need to switch monitor modes on your laptop (usually via one of the function keys) if it doesnt auto detect.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Use your PS3 (or other gaming machine) and access the internet through it's browser.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Any computer-like device that has a browser that allows streaming and will connect to your TV (most newer computers have HDMI outputs) will solve your problem.

Back in August an article appeared in the New York Times headlined Dish Network Is Joining Other Carriers in Offering Its Content for Online Viewing which gives you an overview of what it's all about and why.

Based on that article and comparing available content, I don't think it's HULU though they may be feeding some content from HULU. For instance, right now you can watch last night's episode of "CSI: Miami" from CBS on Dish Online. It is not available on HULU that I can see.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

You can either hook up your computer's DVI to the TV's HDMI using a DVI-to-HDMI cable, or hook HDMI directly to the TV like me and a lot of people have on their computers. Heck I'm typing this on my TV right now. Anyway, if you go the DVI route, you will need to utilize the PC speakers as DVI does not carry audio. HDMI does though.


----------

